# BBQ Pulled Lamb & griended BBQ Lamb and Pork with 2 times fried cheese french fries



## texas bbq (Apr 29, 2012)

Her my grill dairy. First Pulled Lamb shoulder with BBQ tomato/zucchini/onion pan. One day later, griended BBQ Lamb and pork on the Wood plank with 2 times fried blue and swiss cheese french fries.






























































Cheers, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## alelover (May 1, 2012)

That looks great. Very creative too. Nice job.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 1, 2012)

Oh my that looks so yummy and very creative!


----------



## so ms smoker (May 1, 2012)

That looks great! Bet it was hard to not just eat the pulled lamb!

Mike


----------



## jrod62 (May 2, 2012)

Does look good :drool


----------



## i is a moose (May 6, 2012)

This is a fine inspiration to us all!

You're making me want to try smoking a lamb shoulder, and serving it with tzitzaki sauce!


----------



## moikel (May 6, 2012)

Great work really clever
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .Shoulder done slow in beer & fresh herbs pretty good way to start but thats just me. If you curious check the recipe in my old Alpaca thread.MICK


----------



## bamajon (May 8, 2012)

Oh my lawd


----------



## big game cook (May 19, 2012)

man thats is very creative and looks wonderful. 2 thumbs up.


----------

